
Netflix Beats "Returns To Profitability," Reports $889M In Revenue - jellomaster
http://techupdates.com/go/139773
======
jellomaster
Full financial statements here:
[http://ir.netflix.com/common/download/download.cfm?companyid...](http://ir.netflix.com/common/download/download.cfm?companyid=NFLX&fileid=585145&filekey=6eb0dea3-1d6a-40a1-9737-4fc717acf065&filename=Q2_12_Website%20FS.xls)

